# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  نكتة الاطرش

## محمد السيد

*مره واحد راح للدكتور قاله انا حاسس ان مراتي مش بتسمع كويس ؟
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ... 
 .
 .
 .
 الدكتور قاله كلمها على بعد 5 متر لو مسمعتش تبقى فعلا سمعها تقيل
 راح دخل من باب شقته وهي في المطبخ , قال هجرب دلوقتي
 قالها حبيبتي عامله أكل ايه النهاردة ؟؟ مردتش
 قال أقرب متر و قالها حبيببي عامله أكل أيه النهاردة ؟ مردتش !
 وقرب متر تاني , مردتش برضة !
 لحد ما بقي بينه و بينها 30 سم ! قالها حبيبتي عامله أكل ايه ؟
 قالتله دي خامس مره اقولك صينية بطاطس بالفراخ*

----------


## mohamed73

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة
تسسلم حبيبي

----------


## Fannan1

هههههههههههههه
بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## rachid218

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، 
أغلبنا، إن لم نكن كلنا، مثل هذا الشخص. العيب فينا و نضعه على الآخر.

----------


## rzouga

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة

----------

